# Trainers in PA or NJ?



## Tags (Jun 10, 2014)

I am looking for a trainer in Pa or NJ....does anyone know of Andres Aportella or Bob Santos,both in NJ?


----------



## Bobby25104 (Jan 21, 2014)

I have not heard of bob santos. I am currently training at sjk9sokutions with Harry Ramos. I highly recommend training with him. We train on Saturdays at 8 am. He does free evaluations and guarantees his training for the lifetime of the dog and its unlimited. Come out Saturday and check things out. Here's his information. I'd reach out and talk to Harry and tell him I recommended you. http://sjk9solutions.com/


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What area of PA and NJ?


----------



## Tags (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm in Bethlehem Pa....not to far from the NJ border...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You are surrounded by good clubs in that area. 
United Schutzhund Clubs of America ? Region/Events


----------



## Tags (Jun 10, 2014)

I will call Harry tomorrow ..thank you.


----------



## Bobby25104 (Jan 21, 2014)

You're welcome any other questions id be happy to help.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

we use david at K9 Unlimited » Home he does everything from nose to bitework, puppy kindergarten to advanced obedience/rally and CGC testing. class and solo training. his place or yours. he's more a tough trainer meaning prongs ecollars he'snot one of those annoying hippy tree hugging anti prong only praise trainers like our first trainer was that we found on CL andwe had to fire. he'slocated in franklin sussex county.

ha also does classes all over north jersey not sure about PA though.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

also he specializes in dutch, GSDs and mals.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

If it's not too far, check out Sean Rivera in New Hope PA. 

Absolute K-9


----------



## Tags (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you for all the suggestions....I appreciate the response.


----------



## Tags (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you I will be speaking to Sean in the morning


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

good choice


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

and there are some GREAT restaurants in New Hope too!!!!

lee

PS if you want to do sport, that is a good route to go


----------



## Aimeanda (Aug 14, 2014)

It's funny that you are all talking about New Hope; I live outside of town in Solebury.


----------



## Tags (Jun 10, 2014)

I met Sean today,he just may be the trainer I was looking for.he seems like a good guy that really cares about what he does.
Hopefully we will start working together next week.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Good for you! Sean is a great trainer and a nice guy.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I train with Jim Hill. Highly recommend!


----------

